
Soup-Salad-Sandwich Space - lflux
http://sandwichspace.xyz/
======
avs733
This kinda misses to point of soup-soup by my eye. The point of the original
game was refining an absolute definition of one category, not building a
relational map.

~~~
phildini
I'm not even familiar with soup-soup! What was it?

~~~
avs733
[http://soup.gua-le-ni.com/](http://soup.gua-le-ni.com/)

"SOMETHING SOMETHING SOUP SOMETHING could be defined as a videogame. We prefer
to think of it as an interactive thought experiment: a piece of technology
that discloses situations and presents notions in ways that are interactive
and negotiable (and maybe even playful)."

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
Proposed salad-soup nexus: cucumber soup

